# To All Hedges out there..



## rodentsrus (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm just wondering what you favorite veggie / fruit are....


----------



## happy.pancakes (Jan 4, 2009)

Tucker's fav was DEFFANANTLY apples 
But...he was also quite fond of pears

most hedgies will LOVE strawberries...
...Tucker didn't care for them much.
Happy Eating!


----------



## hedgie_kid (Feb 6, 2009)

Hot Dog will eat anything that doesn't eat her first. But seriously, she will eat anything I give her. Once, during her playtime, I turned a stack of books into a little ramp thingy. Intstead of climbing it, she opened the top book with her nose and started eating the copyright page...


----------



## rodentsrus (Feb 9, 2009)

I guess it was a good book ehehehe...Spike is not eating veggies / fruit...But we just got him 3 says ago and I think it may be that he is still getting used to us...


----------



## Amy (Feb 11, 2009)

Hot Dog is hungry for knowledge! :roll:


----------



## kristinmarissa (Jan 27, 2009)

Pasta Batman, aka P Bat, is a big fan of blueberries. Mmm, yum!
She won't eat tangerines, though; not that we've noticed anyway.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

kristinmarissa said:


> Pasta Batman, aka P Bat, is a big fan of blueberries. Mmm, yum!
> She won't eat tangerines, though; not that we've noticed anyway.


Im not sure, but i dont think they are supposed to eat tangerines anyway. Too acidic for them just like oranges and any other citrus fruit.


----------

